# DISCUSS: Emerging skyline



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ Izmir, Turkey



















With U/C projects, got many more projects approved and proposed

| 225m | Mistral Towers 1
| 200m | Folkart Towers B
| 181m | Ege Perla 1
| 170m | Point Bornova
| 155m | Mavie
| 123m | Ege Perla 2
| 120m | City of Sunset 1
| 102m | Atek Tower
| 100m | City of Sunset 2

| 37fl | Mistral Towers 2


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

In Canada: Calgary's skyline lives in the shadow of Toronto's, but will start getting noticed. Living in Calgary's shadow is Edmonton. Its skyline looks set to grow rapidly now that the city airport has closed. Edmonton just had a 230m building announced so things are starting to happen there. Edmonton might zoom right past both the Montreal and Vancouver skyline to sit 3rd nationally.


----------



## Brown_Eastern (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't know if this considered as emerging

Johor Bahru in late 80s or early 90s









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14829850786/in/photostream/

Johor Bahru in 2012









http://www.taxisingapore.com/wheelchair-transport/









http://cavinteo.blogspot.com/2011/06/stopover-kranji-commonwealth-war.html

The city is currently constructing/proposing a few supertalls


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Dito Roso said:


> _*Aerial View (2020) *_
> 
> ,0000000000 000000 JKT FUTURE Aerial 01 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


I think Jakarta needs a better city planning. Those skyscrapers are too wide apart to make a coherent skyline. Some of the best examples of a good city planning in Asia are Singapore and Hong Kong.
Jakarta is next to the sea, right? Jakarta should plan more skyscrapers near the shore. The low-rise housing, as a background, makes it unattractive. It'd be better to build an artificial lake next to the Supertalls, like in Dubai.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

wino said:


> Same with Hanoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :nuts:
What is that huge building in the background on the left side? That can't be real. Looks like a 1km tower :lol:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

totaleclipse1985 said:


> WTF :nuts:
> What is that huge building in the background on the left side? That can't be real. Looks like a 1km tower :lol:


cheese! this guy choose bad quality picture,that picture is too photoshoped...:bash:

here is some good quality ones




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

KoolKool said:


> cheese! this guy choose bad quality picture,that picture is too photoshoped...:bash:
> 
> here is some good quality ones


chill

I only introduced Hanoi to this thread.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Claiming Jakarta is an emerging skyline (I would say rising rather than emerging) and then dumping *sixteen *pics of the same city in a single page? 

No hate here, it could be New York or Shanghai for what I care, you can't simply spam that amount of photos of one single city. Instead, pick the best 2-3 shoots.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

isaidso said:


> In Canada: Calgary's skyline lives in the shadow of Toronto's, but will start getting noticed. Living in Calgary's shadow is Edmonton. Its skyline looks set to grow rapidly now that the city airport has closed. Edmonton just had a 230m building announced so things are starting to happen there. Edmonton might zoom right past both the Montreal and Vancouver skyline to sit 3rd nationally.


Is Edmonton going to "EMERGE" in the coming years? WE'LL SEE!!!

but for now, the tallest building in Edmonton is in the drawing boards. :banana::banana:


itom 987 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> EDMONTON ARENA DISTRICT JOINT ADVENTURE ANNOUNCES CONSTRUCTION OF EDMONTON’S TALLEST TOWER
> Aug 26, 2014
> EDMONTON (Aug. 26, 2014) – The Edmonton Arena District (EAD) joint venture, between Katz Group and WAM Development Group, announced today the construction of Edmonton’s newest and tallest tower and one of the tallest structures in Western Canada. The new 62-storey tower will be located in the Edmonton Arena District on the corner of 102 street and 103 Avenue with Stantec as the anchor tenant.
> 
> EAD-Tower-Rendering450Designed to be a LEED Gold Certified building, this mixed-use office, retail and residential project will span approximately one million square feet. The 746 feet high (224 metres) tower, which will host 26 storeys of offices and close to 320 residential units, will be one of the largest mixed use buildings in Western Canada. Construction will begin this fall and the building is scheduled to open in summer 2018. The iconic architecture and innovative design of the new tower will be a significant addition to the Edmonton Arena District and will help elevate and revitalize Edmonton’s downtown core.


exciting times ahead !!
Edmonton Skyline has the potential to "emerge"


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Zack Fair said:


> Claiming Jakarta is an emerging skyline (I would say rising rather than emerging) and then dumping *sixteen *pics of the same city in a single page?
> 
> No hate here, it could be New York or Shanghai for what I care, you can't simply spam that amount of photos of one single city. Instead, pick the best 2-3 shoots.


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I think I'll do some rearranging here.


----------



## meiwa (Mar 18, 2014)

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City* maybe in about 10-15 years it will have a recognising skyline toping in America's top 5
> 
> In the middle of the skyline in this pic, there is a 452m proposal to be approved soon


What is the name of the tower? Do you have a link, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

wino said:


> Same with Hanoi



That tower is the Keangnam Tower (that in that time was still under construction). It's not that far so, also if you see it far, seems so tall but it's ~330m. It's not a photoshopped photo


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

brickellresidence said:


> for me
> 
> Americas:
> Boston
> ...


Boston had a large skyline on the World Stage but has stagnated for the last dozen years or so. It was actually in the Top 25 as recently as the early 2000's. Its skyline has a very bright (near) future and could grow as much as 25% over the next few years, while literally doubling the amount of 600'+ towers in the city by 2020. 

The density is there, the existing mass is still impressive, and there has been a major small-scale boom the last few years that has seen an absolute ton of infill in the range of ~100'-300'. (~35m-100m) It's finally getting the big towers it deserves. I would categorize it as a "re-emerging skyline" more than anything.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Africa hasn't been represented.

I think Luanda, Angola is a pretty good candidate 










Source: JustWatch (Angolan forum)


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Welcome Luanda to the topic!


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

KoolKool said:


> cheese! this guy choose bad quality picture,that picture is too photoshoped...:bash:
> 
> here is some good quality ones



it's real lol.....


----------



## beanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Toronto


----------



## ajbenius (Jul 24, 2014)

beanboy said:


> Toronto


Toronto's skyline is growing very quickly, but it has had a big skyline for a while already.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ajbenius said:


> Toronto's skyline is growing very quickly, but it has had a big skyline for a while already.


True. Toronto has been a skyscraper city since the dawn of the skyscraper in the 1880s. By 1975 Toronto had the tallest buildings outside of New York and Chicago.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

I think Rotterdam and Milan deserve mention. London and Moscow typically hog the spotlight for new skyscrapers in Europe but by simple virtue of being newer, Rotterdam and Milan are more deserving of being called "emerging". I also think they have more forward thinking architecture. 

I agree San Francisco is definitely "re-emerging" with several big proposals. Same with Frankfurt in Europe.

That pic of Luanda is wild! Such a dark horse.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Update of my preview list*

_*.:AFRICA:.*_
Addis Ababa, Ethiopia
Casablanca, Morocco
Dar es Salaam, Tanzania
Luanda, Angola
Maputo, Mozambique
Nairobi, Kenya
Oran, Algeria

_*.:NORTH AMERICA:.*_
Austin, United States
Calgary, Canada
Edmonton, Canada
Sunny Isles Beach, United States

*.:CENTRAL AMERICA:.*
Mexico City, Mexico
Monterrey, Mexico
Panama City, Panama

*.:SOUTH AMERICA:.*
Balneário Camboriú, Brazil
Bogotá, Colombia
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Cartagena, Colombia
Lima, Peru
Recife, Brazil
São Paulo, Brazil

*.:ASIA AND OCEANIA:.*
Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates
Astana, Kazakhstan
Beihai, China
Beijing, China
Beirut, Lebanon
Brisbane, Australia
Busan, South Korea
Cebu, Philippines
Changchun, China
Changsha, China
Changzhou, China
Chengdu, China
Dalian, China
Dongguan, China
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Erbil, Iraq
Fangchenggang, China
Foshan, China
Fuzhou, China
Guangzhou, China
Guiyang, China
Ha Noi, Vietnam
Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam
Haikou, China
Hangzhou, China
Hefei, China
Incheon, South Korea
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Jinan, China
Johor Bahru, Malaysia
Karachi, Pakistan
Kunming, China
Lanzhou, China
Liuzhou, China
Mecca, Saudi Arabia
Melbourne, Australia
Nanchang, China
Nanjing, China
Nanning, China
Pattaya, Thailand
Penang, Malaysia
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Qingdao, China
Seoul, South Korea
Sharjah, United Arab Emirates
Shenyang, China
Shenzhen, China
Surabaya, Indonesia
Suwon, South Korea
Suzhou, China
Taipei, Taiwan
Tel Aviv, Israel
Tianjin, China
Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia
Xiamen, China
Wuhan, China
Wuxi, China
Zhengzhou, China
Zhuhai, China

*.:EUROPE:.*
Ankara, Turkey
Baku, Azerbaijan
Batumi, Georgia
Götenburg, Sweden
Istanbul, Turkey
Izmir, Turkey
Moscow, Russia
Stockholm, Sweden
Vienna, Austria
Warsaw, Poland
Yekaterinburg, Russia


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Just remember this city after I know this city cos last World Cup in Brazil.

Here Recife City, Brazil as your next consideration.. :cheers:



















Btw, u have no any city from middle east? :? 
I thought it's not fair to left them behind cos their have emerging skyline also and it's really nice city like Abu Dhabi. Sorry just remind u cos maybe u forgot something here.. :cheers:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Ocean One said:


> Just remember this city after I know this city cos last World Cup in Brazil.
> 
> Here Recife City, Brazil as your next consideration.. :cheers:
> 
> ...


I'll update the preview list without reply again haha, so you'll see the modificated list up ^^


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

_*Cartagena - Colombia

*_







https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Guiyang's skyline is emerging right out of the ground 


Cho oyo said:


>


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

A skyline, IMHO, is one where when you look at the bunch of skyscrapers, most often the CBD area, you can recognize the city without too much guessing. Therefore, I feel that many of the cities here talked about aren't worthy of being called a skyline. Most are merely just skyscraper districts here. In the case of Southeast Asia, one can easily recognize Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, and not Bangkok, Jakarta or Manila exactly because of this. It's not that the latter 3 are inferior, but the skyline is most often a planned silhouette.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Update of my preview list*


How about Cebu, Philippines?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ddes said:


> A skyline, IMHO, is one where when you look at the bunch of skyscrapers, most often the CBD area, you can recognize the city without too much guessing. Therefore, I feel that many of the cities here talked about aren't worthy of being called a skyline. Most are merely just skyscraper districts here. In the case of Southeast Asia, one can easily recognize Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, and not Bangkok, Jakarta or Manila exactly because of this. It's not that the latter 3 are inferior, but the skyline is most often a planned silhouette.


Bangkok, Jakarta and Manila are "skylines" at their own right. Same with Seoul which also in the same description as the first three mentioned.

KL does have Petronas, which is one of the most iconic in Asia. But without it, would it still be recognized?

As with Manila, Makati alone already forms a descent skyline. What more of the other districts?


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

:wave:

Hi, guys, I want to introduce Santiago de Chile. What do you think?

*Santiago de Chile*

Theater by Matias Negrete Pincetic, on Flickr

We Built This City by Francisco Olivares L., on Flickr


Santiago, Chile by Víctor Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have loved to add Santiago to my list, but its lacking of construction to become a emerging skyline.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

brickellresidence said:


> I would have loved to add Santiago to my list, but its lacking of construction to become a emerging skyline.


There are several projects in construction and also some proposals. The change has been dramatic in the last ten years.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut - Lebanon

courtesy of hasanbele



#zeitouneh #bay #beirut #sunny #day #building #lebanon by G-J Will, on Flickr


Zeitouna bay - Beirut by Ace Shooting, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> There are several projects in construction and also some proposals. The change has been dramatic in the last ten years.


are any of them +150m?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Cartagena de Indias 424 by itagle, on Flickr


Cartagena Colombia - Cartagena Skyline by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr









Cartagena moderna by Jesus guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

brickellresidence said:


> I would have loved to add Santiago to my list, but its lacking of construction to become a emerging skyline.


Santiago on the other hand has the first supertall in Latin America!


----------



## hadiaali (Sep 23, 2014)

AOA
Hello to all SkyscraperCity


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

ddes said:


> A skyline, IMHO, is one where when you look at the bunch of skyscrapers, most often the CBD area, you can recognize the city without too much guessing. Therefore, I feel that many of the cities here talked about aren't worthy of being called a skyline. Most are merely just skyscraper districts here. In the case of Southeast Asia, one can easily recognize Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, and not Bangkok, Jakarta or Manila exactly because of this. It's not that the latter 3 are inferior, but the skyline is most often a planned silhouette.



















Originally Posted by Kevo123


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Manila-X said:


> Bangkok, Jakarta and Manila are "skylines" at their own right. Same with Seoul which also in the same description as the first three mentioned.
> 
> KL does have Petronas, which is one of the most iconic in Asia. But without it, would it still be recognized?
> 
> As with Manila, Makati alone already forms a descent skyline. What more of the other districts?


KL too without Petronas is a "skyline" at its own right. Even without Petronas, we have 2 other supertalls erected since at turn of the century, and we keep erecting taller towers than most of our neighboring cities. There are 6 towers in KL higher than Jakarta's tallest, for example. It's just that people often associate KL with Petronas towers alone and nothing more. After all the twin towers are the first thing you see approaching KL, most important landmark to help you navigate while in KL, and the last bit of KL you will see when leaving. All because of the sheer size of the twins.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Marsupilami said:


> *Santiago de Chile*
> 
> 
> Santiago, Chile by Víctor Avendaño, on Flickr



Nice :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Within Europe, I would say Vienna, in Austria:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Another view of Cartagena, Colombia


Many Tall Buildings in Cartagena Colombia by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


----------



## MunichSwiss (Jun 25, 2012)

What about cities in Venezuela, South Africa, Argentina, Saudi Arabia, Panama, Ireland, Sweden, Russia, Ireland, Finland, New Zealand, Brazil?


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

México City - Reforma Avenue

In this same pic, 14 new skyscrapers more will be added in 2015 !!!



ind-Erick said:


> México DF-Edo de México
> 
> 
> DSC03619 by in-dErick, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

MunichSwiss said:


> What about cities in Venezuela, South Africa, Argentina, Saudi Arabia, Panama, Ireland, Sweden, Russia, Ireland, Finland, New Zealand, Brazil?


LOL "Venezuela" that really made me laugh


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

brickellresidence said:


> LOL "Venezuela" that really made me laugh


What is so funny? :?


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Venezuela is going to have HUGE economic problems, i doubt anyone would like to invest there.....


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh City


Saigon skyline @ sunrise panorama by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kuala Lumpur


Kuala Lumpur by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Bangkok


Bangkok city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi

2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0016 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


Africa's first supertall is at the site prep level in Nairobi. Project can be seen here.

Africa's 2nd and 4th tallest buildings are located in Nairobi.

Lots of other nice projects in Nairobi can be seen here.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Johannesburg

Hillbrow And Braamfontein, Johannesburg by Paul Saad, on Flickr
Lots of other emerging African cities such as

Dar es Salaam

Addis Ababa

Luanda


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Burnaby, Canada:*
IMG_1481 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

In the PHILIPPINES, we have couple of emerging cities like Cebu, Davao, Iloilo, Cagayan De Oro, Bacolod & Tagaytay. There are so many construction activities in the said cities.

Not my Photos, CTTO

*Cebu City*










*Davao City*



















*Iloilo City*



















*Cagayan De Oro City*



















*Tagaytay City*



















*Bacolod City*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

In Metro Manila, Bonifacio Global City is a good example on how an idle land in the middle of the Metro became 2nd most important financial district of the Philippines in just 10 years. For me, BGC is a good example on how to develop a livable city. This part of the Metro truly is the cleanest, organized & pedestrian friendly among the CBDs here. Also in the Philippines a new city from scratch will born called New Clark City which is located in Central Luzon and its being patterned from BGC but more improved one and more like Green City.

CTTO

*The evolution, Then*



















*Now*




















































































*NEW CLARK CITY*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*









by Suong Piseth









by Cambodia Skyline & Real Estates









by Malyneth.D


----------

